
Smells Like Teen Spirit played by an orchestra of printers and floppy drives - carlsborg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwuCQ3u2N_A
======
josh_carterPDX
It's only legit if UMG signs this to a 5 album deal. :)

